# New puppy



## Gman (May 2, 2017)

Hi everyone, my first post here. We are getting our first family dog ( cockapoo of course) hopefully in about four weeks. I wondered if anyone knows of Romaine Anderson who is a breeder near Haverhill Suffolk. I have chatted at length with her and have nothing but confidence in what she says and the questions she asked of us and our suitability as owners but thought I should ask on here. Finding a breeder is sooo tough!

Thanks in advance


----------

